# birds on a wreck



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

At the entrance to Newcastle Harbour we have two breakwalls, the northern one of which covers an old sandbar known as the Oyster Bank and has been the site of many shipwrecks during the late 1800's and early 1900's. One of those ships, the Adolphe still shows from the water and many/most of the others have been incorporated into and covered up by the present breakwall's construction.
These are some pics taken there the other day - also took some video which I will post a link to when editied and posted on Vimeo.










some birds as promised - feathered kind only sorry :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this is a pic that my grandfather took and was passed on to me after he died - shows the Adolphe on the sandbank


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are fascinating ZCM.

Is that a zoom lens? - It certainly is working well for you. I love the birds and the wreck. What a prize you received from your grandfather. That truly is a piece of Australian history.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The first two bird ones were taken with my 70-300mm 
I inherited a lot of old family photos from my grandparents Donald - some go back before 1900 - I've scanned quite a few but still have lots to go - it's slow, exacting work scanning and restoring them, something my head in its present condition doesn't like too much :sigh: 
Though many are still in good condition, some need quite a bit of work - ah well, slow and steady wins the race I'm told - never was very patient though.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great photos Zulu







So, when are you planning to start restoring the ship?









:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

That would be just after reconciling the Russians and the Chinese, flying to the moon and back, trekking the length of the Great Wall, surfing all the great breaks around the world, walking the length of the Andes, seeing all my favourite bands live (including the now-defunct ones :grin: ) and many other life-changing experiences WereBo - might just fit it in before the end of next week :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Attaboy! No rush.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

lol .. great photo's, great thread!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is one great Bucket List, ZCM! :grin:


----------

